# General > Reunions >  Looking for an old friend

## BazzaG

Not sure if this is the right section for this
Looking for an old mate Nathan Foster, He moved up here around 1997-98 lived in Wick, Then left and moved to Stornoway with his girlfriend around 2001.
Was wondering if anyone has got contact details for him, If so could u please pm me
cheers
Baz
P.S have tried afew sites but no luck, I know he has family up here

----------


## firestarta

i used to be mates with his younger brother, he lives near valencia in spain in a caravan on his parents land last time i was there but that was 2005, with his gf but may of split up now. hope that helped

----------


## mooncat

Does he owe you money, when he left here he owed a couple of folk, I dont have any contact details for him either....

----------


## BazzaG

> Does he owe you money, when he left here he owed a couple of folk, I dont have any contact details for him either....


haha funnily enough he did but wasnt a large amount so not bothered, just wanted to ctach up wee him tae see wot he is uptae

----------


## mooncat

When he left Im sure he left with big sandy's trainers.... Nathan was a decent bloke but a bit of a clown as well... bit of a swordsman with the ladies.... 8-)

----------

